# Santa Clara County seeks feedback on popular bike routes



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

Santa Clara County: Input needed for bike route study

The Santa Clara County Roads and Airports Department is launching a study to identify the rural and mountain roads popular with bicyclists and to develop a list of potential improvements for these roads. Bicyclists are invited to attend a kick-off workshop to mark up maps showing their favorite rides and identifying areas of concerns.

This workshop will take place at the Wednesday March 9 VTA/Santa Clara County BPAC meeting at 7:00 pm in the VTA Auditorium at 3331 North First Street, San Jose, CA.

If you are unable to attend the workshop and wish to provide input, please contact Dawn Cameron at [email protected] by Wednesday March 16, or if you would like you can send it directly to me and I will bring it to the event.

The VTA/County BPAC will hold their regular meeting from 6:00 - 7:00 pm at the same location if you want to come prior to the workshop to attend the meeting.

Please pass this information on to anyone else who may be interested including bike clubs, bike email aliases at your work, etc.


this is a great opportunity: the county is seeking the input of the community to determine the popular bike routes on county roads. what are they going to do with this information? well after we have a list we can begin to prioritize the the roads and the improvements that need to be made to them and then identify funding sources. we could see some real improvements to our favorites rides so please come out to support this initiative.


mods could you sticky this thread?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I guess Santa Clara county roads means those outside of incorporated city limits. That is a lot of the rural recreational routes that we ride. I pushed the sticky button for you.

Feel free to suggest specific roads and routes in this thread. There are 2 different things we could seek - specific road improvements to improve potential accident/danger spots, and roads for improved maintenance (eg. resurfacing, pot hole repair).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's their web-site.

Expressways are included too:



> The County's Roads and Airports Department operates and maintains 62 miles of expressway and 643 miles of rural and urban roadways in unincorporated areas, including 23 miles of sound walls, 168 bridges, 39 miles of carpool lanes, 160 signalized intersections, 4,500 street lights, 25,000 regulatory signs, and 2,185 drain inlets


----------

